# This person does not exist



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Freaky, scary and not good at all.
Everytime you click on this link you will see a different face generated by an A.I. Yep, these are fake humans that do not exist in real life.

https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Interesting, but some weird glitches (I should have taken screenshots): twice it showed a face with only half of the spectacles.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In the current municipal elections, we've had a local politician, whose posters showed 3 such fake people smilingly saying they were voting for him ...

https://www.tv2ostjylland.dk/kommun...-falske-personer-til-at-rose-sig-i-valgkampen

One political scientist was positive, calling it 'a refreshing novelty in the election story-telling'


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Not good at all?

Very good.

AI has the power to change our lives in ways we never before thought were possible. For the better.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Speaking of which, I am about to embark on a lofty project to create an AI which parses / generates music at a higher and more sophisticated level than has been done yet (the attempts so far have trouble dealing with the variety of long-term dependencies presented in music and so usually end up sounding a bit ridiculous). The purpose is not to supercede human composers but to give us a tool to work with and to better understand our own music. It will probably take months if not years to get any kind of result, but I'm extremely excited about it.

I may request TC's help at some point.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

joen_cph said:


> In the current municipal elections, we've had a local politician, whose posters showed 3 such fake people smilingly saying they were voting for him ...
> 
> https://www.tv2ostjylland.dk/kommun...-falske-personer-til-at-rose-sig-i-valgkampen
> 
> One political scientist was positive, calling it 'a refreshing novelty in the election story-telling'


There's also the other side, where "extras" in print ads are simply chosen from a catalog of stock photos, which can be purchased, and used for practically any product, from waffles and mattresses to political ads. They're real people, but used to endorse things that they may have no idea their likeness is associated with.

Yeah, there were ads, like, five years ago, where they'd have several people claiming to have "walked away" from one of the political parties, but journalists discovered that the photos were simply "product" from a company that sells stock photos of people. You can search their databases for people that are "concerned", or "pleased", or "worried", or "serious". You can search by gender, race, age. Amazing. And once these folks signed the contracts, did the photo shoots and were paid, their likenesses in those photos can be licensed by that company for any and all uses.

In fact, I recall some recent political ads where a candidate wanted to project a strong support of the US military, but whoever put the ad together and mistakenly used a photo of Russian soldiers. Hey! They "looked good" and "strong".

Just goes to show you that you can't just blindly trust that what a political ad is pushing is "real" or not.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, but things like that haven't been seen much before here in DK. I won't be going into the differences. Of course advertising with real people supporters have been the result of a strategy - what categories of people that were used etc. But they knew what they were in to. One can have a cynically accepting view of the totally faked people, yet this isn't advertising, at least ideally speaking, but a part of a democratic process - however then presenting direct, staged, artificial lies, as a movement towards the post-factual, and showing a lack of respect for the public, thus inherently the process in itself. So in that sense there's nothing charmingly refreshing about it.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Not good at all?
> 
> Very good.
> 
> *AI has the power to change our lives* in ways we never before thought were possible. For the better.


Yep, mostly very good and AI does/will have the power to transform our lives. I'm looking forward to what it will do for us, especially in medicine and physics. My post is intended to refer only to the site linked and as joen_cph has shown, in the wrong hands, AI stunts like that can be used against us.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Advertising, in general, has evolved into an art form and a science. They use sex, fear, greed, insecurity to convince us that they need their product.

They'll use "loaded" words and phrases, ask us biased questions, 
sometimes 
with 
the 
bias 
so 
blatant 
it's 
laughable.

_"Do you approve of the communist democrats agenda to let murderers teach schoolchildren?"_

On social media an advertiser can select an audience for their ad by gender, sexual preference, age, ethnicity, likes, religion and so on.

I'm not surprised at all that AI faces are now modelling. AI faces are free, and free from any embarrassing backstory that might come out later (I'm looking at you Subway's Jared). But they've always lied to us with live models as well. In the print industry even beautiful models, with beautiful make-up and beautiful hair, are often further "modified" to look even more beautiful - and now with the technological advancements made, they can modify video quite well too.

I just wish they'd stop using 15-year-old models for anti-aging crap.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

mikeh375 said:


> Freaky, scary and not good at all.
> Everytime you click on this link you will see a different face generated by an A.I. Yep, these are fake humans that do not exist in real life.
> 
> https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/


Scarily convincing photos when I clicked the link. Perhaps things have moved on since this was launched?

I also tried to find out about the site without just clicking on the link...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47296481


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not sure what's worse? Real fake people or fake real people?


----------



## That Guy Mick (May 31, 2020)

starthrower said:


> I'm not sure what's worse? Real fake people or fake real people?


It is a tough decision, but I think it mostly depends upon whether they are charging for sex.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

That Guy Mick said:


> It is a tough decision, but I think it mostly depends upon whether they are charging for sex.


I wish it was that insignificant.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Now that technology exists to create "deep fake" videos which look and sound absolutely real, there's no way to prove anything anymore.


----------

